# While FA's down, post your music here!



## nobuyuki (Jul 16, 2008)

Just a little spammy thread for those of you guys who feel the urge to post your music up _somewhere_  8)


I'll start,  here's a little chiptune mashup I slammed out the other day using Cool Edit 96 (ewww):  http://nobuyuki.gpknow.com/music/Nobuyuki - Like the Wind.mp3 
Note:  you may need to copy-paste it to work


Feel free to post stuff if you have any new tunes made while FA was down, or just to comment yah?  Maybe thread will have some use :V


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 19, 2008)

www.myspace.com/worldsanddreamsnc

right now there are two vids of two of our songs from our last show

some decent recordings are on the way tho


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't play music, can I put up some of my favorite artists' pages?
I promise I won't post shit like My Chemical Romance or Fallout boy.


----------



## Defender (Jul 20, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I don't play music, can I put up some of my favorite artists' pages?
> I promise I won't post shit like My Chemical Romance or Fallout boy.


How would this make any sense in the context of this thread


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 21, 2008)

Defender said:


> How would this make any sense in the context of this thread


Oh, okay.
I do dabble a little. Mostly backbeats and stuff.
http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs31/f/2008/202/7/b/Smooth_Dance_by_thebeast76.mp3


----------



## Defender (Jul 21, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Oh, okay.
> I do dabble a little. Mostly backbeats and stuff.
> http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs31/f/2008/202/7/b/Smooth_Dance_by_thebeast76.mp3


That was sexy.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 21, 2008)

Defender said:


> That was sexy.


Thanks. I've got another here:
http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs31/f/2008/202/a/1/Classical_Stylings_by_thebeast76.mp3


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 21, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Oh, okay.
> I do dabble a little. Mostly backbeats and stuff.
> http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs31/f/2008/202/7/b/Smooth_Dance_by_thebeast76.mp3



hawt music  it reminds me of glass and mirrors and french people

here's more music from me, it's smooth jazz  http://www.gpknow.com/nobuyuki/music/Nobuyuki - Springtime in the City.mp3


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 21, 2008)

nobuyuki said:


> hawt music  it reminds me of glass and mirrors and french people
> 
> here's more music from me, it's smooth jazz  http://www.gpknow.com/nobuyuki/music/Nobuyuki - Springtime in the City.mp3



Danke.
What music program do you make your music with? I use Sony Acid Music Studio 4


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 22, 2008)

Modplug Tracker


----------



## Defender (Jul 31, 2008)

http://media.putfile.com/Pumpkin-Cheesecake

Little snippet of the first improvised rough draft of something I'm working on. Apologies for the really awful sounding guitar, but my acoustic is extremely hard to play and I'm used to playing the low action of a classical guitar :<


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm big on video game music and like to arrange it in different ways.  My website has a lot of MP3s from a huge project I've started in which the goal is to take the entire soundtrack of Final Fantasy 6 (or 3 if you've only played it on Super Nintendo) and make it sound better than the SNES was capable of.  It also has a number of miscellaneous game arrangements I've done.  I have some newer stuff on my FA page, so feel free to check that out as well once the site's back up.

http://www.jabcreations.com/tansunn


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 3, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> I'm big on video game music and like to arrange it in different ways. My website has a lot of MP3s from a huge project I've started in which the goal is to take the entire soundtrack of Final Fantasy 6 (or 3 if you've only played it on Super Nintendo) and make it sound better than the SNES was capable of. It also has a number of miscellaneous game arrangements I've done. I have some newer stuff on my FA page, so feel free to check that out as well once the site's back up.
> 
> http://www.jabcreations.com/tansunn



Quite enjoyed this, first FF I ever played :] , will you do Shadow's theme at some point, was always my favourite.


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll do every track at some point.  It's just a matter of when I get around to it...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't upload my music to FA anyway, because there's hardly any audience, but I guess I'll post something I did recently because nobody is taking notice. (lol boring and utterly generic trance music)

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/161665


----------



## SeiferTheWolf (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is my chiptune remix of steve vai's "Juice"
http://cloudtheundying.deviantart.com/art/Steve-Vai-Juice-Chiptune-93697359


----------

